# HPS lights complete !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally completed my HPS light set up, 150s on either side and 250 front center, got plenty of coverage ! Now to try and find some fish ? The Chatawhatchee bay is finally getting clear ! maybe some fish soon :001_huh:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oughta work out good....still waiting fer gator to be over so I can try fer some flatties too!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wondering if someone on the forum could tell me the type spray coating I should buy to spray on my honda generator to keep the salt corrosion off of it ?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Just wondering if someone on the forum could tell me the type spray coating I should buy to spray on my honda generator to keep the salt corrosion off of it ?


There was a thread about it not long ago, Fluid film and Corrosion X seemed to be the most popular. I got fluid film cause they had it in foley but just started using it so dunno how well it works.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

corrosion x. good stuff. I use it up. spray on lug nuts, motor, generator, everything.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking good Jim. Only issue I see is the reflextion off you deck blinding you a little


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I spray mine down w/ Strike hold, then when I get home wipe it down again....


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking good Jim !!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fluid film is the best I've found.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Looking good Jim. Only issue I see is the reflextion off you deck blinding you a little


 Yea, it hits the rail some but not bad, thought of spraying flat black on it ? but it isn't a real problem for I stand in front of the two side lights looking forward, only have to look back if I happen to miss one ? I mainly needed the side lights for whoever goes with me to pick up crabs, but still thinking of spraying the flat black on the rail of the boat.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good Jim. Did you flat white the guts of the lights?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Looks good Jim. Did you flat white the guts of the lights?


Yes, all three lights !


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally painted mine last week and man what a difference. Got rid of some shadows.


----------

